

Ask HN: Where to apply as a creative junior web developer? - tentacle

I'm kind of stuck right now and am looking for job opportunities which allow me to expand my skills but also pay for my basic living costs (which are ridiculously low at the moment). 
I have been looking for a job for three months now but haven't been able to find anything. And I don't think that I'm _too_ picky. 
One problem is that I just don't know where to look (I live in Berlin, GER right now but I'm willing to move and would also work remotely).<p>I do backend development (Rails, Sinatra, Django), frontend development and design - I'm also interested in working with hardware (e.g. microcontrollers).
I have experience in QA and concepting, too. 
I don't want to work for "evil" people and I want to be allowed to speak out my own ideas. I want to work in an open-minded environment where creativity and new technologies are welcomed and not restrained. 
Or is that already being too picky? :/<p>I know a lot of people who are just hustling along in jobs they hate for years because that's the way it is. 
Or at least they tell that themselves and me. 
I've been there, too but I don't want a job just for the sake of having a job. 
Building something for months and seeing it being flushed down the toilet immediately is kind of hard -even if you get paid for it in the end. 
Especially when you're just getting started working as a web developer.<p>If you can help me out or give some tips - this would be really great!
If you want to know more about me, drop me a mail.<p>Thanks! :)
======
ig1
<http://berlinstartupjobs.com/>

------
postdaddy
<http://onedesigncompany.com/>

------
centdev
<http://cando-ent.com>

